# I see cheaters everywhere - Part 2



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok, true stories.

First story.

_My wife and I found ourselves sharing an Olive Garden restaurant with the workday lunch time crowd. We were seated next to a nice couple who seemed to be very affectionate toward each other. My back was to the couple and I smiled a bit as I could hear them making weekend plans together. Then her cell phone goes off and I hear her say "ah sh*t, its my husband. Hi honey, yeah I'm just sitting at my desk eating a sandwich...." When we left I mentioned it to my wife and she said she already suspected since the woman was wearing engagement and wedding rings and the guy wasn't._

Second story.

Listening to two 12/13 year old girls talking.

_Girl 1: My mom offered to pay me to be nice to her girlfriend. Thing is I hate her and I want to go live with my dad.

Girl 2: I live with my dad and he has to pay me to hang out with my mom since its part of the custody thingy. But I still hate the b!tch for walking out on us. Almost as much as I hate the d!ck she left my dad for. I get money but I don't have to be nice.

Girl 1: Maybe I'll try that too. I still can't believe my mom went ******...gross!
_

Was this always going on around me and I just never noticed before?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it would have been fun if you turned around and snapped a picture of them with your phone in the first story to make them super paranoid


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> it would have been fun if you turned around and snapped a picture of them with your phone in the first story to make them super paranoid


Wish I thought of it. lol


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well it couldve gotten ugly, so it's probably best you didn't


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> well it couldve gotten ugly, so it's probably best you didn't


Nah, I'm older but I used to be a bouncer. Still can hold my own most of the time.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

It has being going on all around and you never noticed it. Sadly, this is nothing new!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i believe it is rampant


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> i believe it is rampant


Yup!!


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

The first story is just frightening


----------



## Humble Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

I think its the culture, sadly in a way, cheating is common and accepted, by damm it is even encouraged (in some form) with television shows and movies that are pushed at us in media


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, I would hope that if I were out at dinner with my fWW that someone wouldn't think I was cheating because I don't wear my wedding ring. I don't wear it because for one, any metal on my skin gives me a rash. Heck I could even wear my dog tags when I was in the military and had to get the plastic protectors. And secondly, my ring size has changed if you know what I mean. I could probably squeeze it on, but then it would have to get cut off before I lose the finger. 

But yeah, being hyperaware after being cheated on is normal. It's just like getting a new car, then suddenly noticing all the same model cars on the road.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> Well, I would hope that if I were out at dinner with my fWW that someone wouldn't think I was cheating because I don't wear my wedding ring. I don't wear it because for one, any metal on my skin gives me a rash. Heck I could even wear my dog tags when I was in the military and had to get the plastic protectors. And secondly, my ring size has changed if you know what I mean. I could probably squeeze it on, but then it would have to get cut off before I lose the finger.
> 
> But yeah, being hyperaware after being cheated on is normal. It's just like getting a new car, then suddenly noticing all the same model cars on the road.


I didn't even notice the rings they were or were not wearing, my wife did. As the one that cheated it seems she's just as hyperaware as I am but she admitted she's still embarrassed about her behavior even 20 years later. That's why she didn't say anything until I mentioned it. But the conversation she was having on her cell phone left no doubts what was going on.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> i believe it is rampant


I'm beginning to believe the 72% infidelity rate is actually low.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Beowulf said:


> I'm beginning to believe the 72% infidelity rate is actually low.


I know. Me too. I see stats like 20%, 30%, even 50% and I think, yeah RIGHT. It's WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY more than that.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

yes it is rampant, going through the betrayal forced me to swallow the red pill, now my eyes are opened and I see it all around me, not usually outright affairs, but all those things that lie along the path of infidelity.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lon said:


> yes it is rampant, going through the betrayal forced me to swallow the red pill, now my eyes are opened and I see it all around me, not usually outright affairs, but all those things that lie along the path of infidelity.


the world has always been like this people try to fool themselves into thinking its all recent or new behavior and it is not at all. While we are products of our environment for the most part it does not dictate if you will cheat or not. Its rather simple some people are born cheaters, some people say they will "never do it" but it turns out that they are narcissistic and pleasure driven so all they need is severe or slight discomfort and things to not be there way and than opportunity and from that opportunity they convince themselves that its okay to cheat so they justify there behavior. Than you have the people who will never cheat it is against their moral code and how they are as a person these people would never cheat at all even if given the opportunity or sad or mad at a spouse and if they did cheat than they would be in that second group of people. The ones who need justification to do such acts.

This is why i say most of the world and most of all people who have ever lived will go to hell such a sick and pathetic world filled with the same people. Id say easily 95% of people who have ever lived or will ever live will be going to hell that is just my guess i am sure its higher than 95% would not be surprised.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I know. Me too. I see stats like 20%, 30%, even 50% and I think, yeah RIGHT. It's WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY more than that.


eh doubt it 

Having worked and done plenty of divorce cases generally its not that high i do not think. However for marriage its like this 3/4 of divorces are filed by women you can check a hundred stats and find info on that. When women file for divorce 7/10 times or 8/10 times its because of (Infidelity, Verbal abuse, Physical abuse or a combo of all those). So majority of women are filing for divorce because of abuse or one of the above that happens to them in addition not being their emotionally and wives being ignored is apart of it but typically they find out hubby is cheating. Surprisingly unfit fathers that is say a bad role model and incapable of being around or supportive is not a huge reason women divorce i suspect in those cases the woman is often living in poverty or low income and just accepts it and tries to disconnect herself from him.

The other 3/10 or 2/10 times more likely 2/10 its because the woman is unhappy and thinks she can do better or she is ignored. 


With men its like this when they file for divorce its really split up all over the place usually breaks down like this men file for divorce about 25% of the time so roughly 75% of divorces are fled by women. 

When men divorce its like this (25% of the time they claim the wife is picky,controlling no fun- usually however in these cases more than likely the men do not divorce and instead have an affair and remove themselves emotionally from the marriage but still have some benefits) 50% of the times the wife cheated they cant take or forgive the fact another man was with her while they were together. That is understandable i dont get anyone who could forgive infidelity it 9/10 happens again.

the other 25% of the time its because they found a better woman and do not want commit infidelity or they found another woman had been sleeping with her and he decides to file for divorce before wife finds out, or him and his wife come to a agreement about how their marriage is not working and they both want a divorce and sometimes men will file for it first. However in these cases its usually because the man found another woman.


Id say from what i have seen and years of what i have seen that generally 80% of men maybe a little more will cheat and that 30-40% of women will cheat. In marriages id say about 60-70% tops of men will cheat and 20-35% of women in marriages will cheat. 50% of men did not know their spouse was cheating and 70% of women did not know there spouse is cheating. In addition generally the "smart" men what they will do is file for divorce while they are cheating and found another woman to avoid the wife finding out first and using that against him and typically when the man does this in advance he will lose out on less in regards to the divorce. Very few divorces are actually about money and very few women oddly do not divorce men the first time they cheat or the first time they may abuse them. Also from what i have seen women rarely file for divorce about being alone. Oh and college educated people within the same social class tend to divorce the least and cheat the least. But college educated women with very good career's tend to file for divorce like over 50% of the time when it comes to divorces between college educated people, i suspect this is because the woman is more career driven and realizes she can get a man who makes more money and is higher in status.

The poorer a woman is and the more career driven a woman is tends to directly be linked to her divorcing. 

The more rich a man is tends to be linked to him cheating more and divorcing more for the causes of he found a new wife. And the poorer a man is the more likely he is to divorce his wife.


----------

